# More Skomer....



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I spent last Tuesday at Skomer Island, it was hot, hot, hot and the light as harsh as you like. Still.... WOW! what a place, absolutely amazing. My only complaint, not enough time there but, I am planning another trip with an overnight stay soon.
Images below. As always C&C welcome.









Exif: Canon EOS 1DsMKIII + EF 500mm F/4 L IS ISO-400 f/4 1/2500 sec









Exif: Canon EOS 1DMKIII + EF 70-200mm F/2.8 L IS Lens @ 160mm ISO-100 f/8 1/100 sec









Exif: Canon EOS 1DMKIII + EF 70-200mm F/2.8 L IS lens @ 200mm ISO-100 - f/4 1/500 sec









Exif: Canon EOS 1DMKIII + EF 70-200mm F/2.8 L IS lens @ 200mm ISO-100 - f/4 1/500 sec

PS: This trip was planed months ago Buckas recent Skomer post was just Happenstance.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Pic 3 is awesome mate, worth of a publication be it a book/calender etc.

Great shots... and cracking wee birds :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice sharp clean shots. Il agree with the above, number 3 is a winner:thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah number 3 is the nicest image.

Nice clean crisp colours.

And the expression on the puffins? face is good too.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

sing along, now: "I've got a luvverly beak of mackerell, there they are all lined up in a row... nom nom nom!" 

Very nice.

Bret


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Stunning Pics - No3 for me too


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

It's getting Puffintastic on here lately... more superb shots of 'em too... have to agree with the others, number three is a belter :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Number 3 is easily the best shot I have seen all year, anywhere.

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Again, i'm gonna pick number 3 but they are all excellent. Could you crop number 1 a little more around the bird? I think there might be some fabulous detail in the flight feathers that we wouldn't normally see.

Did you go with buckas or just a coincidence?


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

swordjo said:


> Pic 3 is awesome mate, worth of a publication be it a book/calender etc.
> 
> Great shots... and cracking wee birds :thumb:


Thank you mate ... it would have been but, the light is just too harsh, publishers don´t like it.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Mike V said:


> Nice sharp clean shots. Il agree with the above, number 3 is a winner:thumb:


Thank you mike your comments are appreciated.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

byrnes said:


> yeah number 3 is the nicest image.
> 
> Nice clean crisp colours.
> 
> And the expression on the puffins? face is good too.


Thank you for popping in and comment byrnes,. They got really cute faces don't they...


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> sing along, now: "I've got a luvverly beak of mackerell, there they are all lined up in a row... nom nom nom!"
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> Bret


LOL nice one mate... but the fish are sand eels


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Stunning Pics - No3 for me too


Thank you WHIZZER


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> It's getting Puffintastic on here lately... more superb shots of 'em too... have to agree with the others, number three is a belter :thumb:


Thank you for the kind comments Mick.
Indeed, buckas took some amazing images there last week. The more the merrier I say.:thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Number 3 is easily the best shot I have seen all year, anywhere.
> 
> :thumb:


Thank you mate, you too kind


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Again, i'm gonna pick number 3 but they are all excellent. Could you crop number 1 a little more around the bird? I think there might be some fabulous detail in the flight feathers that we wouldn't normally see.
> 
> Did you go with buckas or just a coincidence?


Thanks Gruffs. 
Yeah I thought of cropping it too but, I kind of like the contrast between the bird and the shaded Clift wall behind. Also, it gives the bird space to fly.
Buckas trip last week was just happenstance, I had this planed for a couple of months. I´ve been meaning to go there for years... better late than never.

More images from this trip Here


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> Thanks Gruffs.
> Yeah I thought of cropping it too but, I kind of like the contrast between the bird and the shaded Clift wall behind. Also, it gives the bird space to fly.
> Buckas trip last week was just happenstance, I had this planed for a couple of months. I´ve been meaning to go there for years... better late than never.
> 
> More images from this trip Here


I completely understand why you did it the way you did and it's fantastic for it. I was just curious.

Having looked at your linked gallery, there are some really awesome shots in there.

Inspirational.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice shots fella - they're bringing back sand eels now, they must all have chicks  might do another trip over soon then (only live about 30 mins from martin's haven )

know what you mean about the lighting - only time you can spend there is in the worst time of day, straddling midday 10-4 ......it's a bugger but luckily it was a bit more overcast when i was there so helped a smidge (only way round it is stay overnight, think it's quite booked up now tho)

500mm, lovely lovely lens! - was roasting here on tuesday so can imagine lugging that lot round wasn't nice, lol

drew


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

buckas said:


> nice shots fella - they're bringing back sand eels now, they must all have chicks  might do another trip over soon then (only live about 30 mins from martin's haven )
> 
> know what you mean about the lighting - only time you can spend there is in the worst time of day, straddling midday 10-4 ......it's a bugger but luckily it was a bit more overcast when i was there so helped a smidge (only way round it is stay overnight, think it's quite booked up now tho)
> 
> ...


Thank you buckas

Yes they all got chicks now (I did not see any but the wardens said the pairs were busy feeding their young).

The 500mm is a gem of a lens... but as you said not nice to carry around in the heat. To make matters worse, I didn't prepare well and only took a litre of water with me....Needless to say I drank like a thirsty camel on my way back home.

You so lucky to be close by. If I lived just 30min away, I would be landing at every opportunity... 
Let me know when you planning to be there next.. if you twist my arm, I might take the 500mille round trip again.

More images from this trip Here


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Love pic 1:thumb:


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

They are some awesome pics! This time last year I visited Rathlin Island but I couldnt get anywhere near as close as you could to the puffins. Its still well worth a visit if your ever in Northan Ireland. Skomer is only 3.5hrs drive for me so I might pay a visit at the weekend. I really want to get some good pics of puffins and kingfishers. Any recommendations?

Igadiz, where did u get the camo for your lens and what do they call it?


----------

